
WoW Microsoft announces new Azure G family VMs and premium storage feature - nmabhinandan
http://thenextweb.com/microsoft/2014/10/20/microsoft-announces-new-azure-g-family-virtual-machines-premium-store/
======
ddorian43
world of warcraft ?

